# More wood on the ground



## sprucegum (Jul 21, 2013)

We had some bad wind Friday and Saturday and one of my old maples went down if you look close you can see the sap tubing under the tree. First picture is of the trees that are growing next to the one that fell. Don't know if I will ever catch up with what god puts on the ground for me.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> .... Don't know if I will ever catch up with what god puts on the ground for me.



_god puteth up
god teareth down
sprucegum keep it all
all the members frown _

:i_dunno:


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > .... Don't know if I will ever catch up with what god puts on the ground for me.
> ...



Sure would make a pile of pot calls.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice tree Dave.  Have you seen the guy that wants 3x3 x36" baseball bat blanks out of maple? I thought I could help him but no go.


----------



## nx95240 (Jul 21, 2013)

yes sir ALOT of pot calls in that tree


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 21, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice tree Dave.  Have you seen the guy that wants 3x3 x36" baseball bat blanks out of maple? I thought I could help him but no go.


Yes I have seen the thread. My mill is down for a couple of weeks and I would not have time to saw it anyway. I am hoping to get into the woods for a couple of mouths this fall when the mosquitoes and deer flies get quieted down a little. Tree is not a good as it looks it is hollow at the butt, most of them I have sawed get better higher up. It is showing quite a bit of curl.


----------

